# Breaking in boots



## Beatlesfan888 (Jul 8, 2010)

use em on the mountain


----------



## Boat Shredder (Nov 2, 2010)

simply wear your boots as if they were your daily shoes.


----------



## Xelorz (Nov 4, 2010)

Boat Shredder said:


> simply wear your boots as if they were your daily shoes.


agreed. Wear them around the house for a week or so.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

Put them in a fire, that will soften them up


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Heat molding


----------



## S.Midd.92 (Nov 18, 2010)

Put them in a fire? heat molding?


----------



## Beatlesfan888 (Jul 8, 2010)

yeah make sure you have good flames and just toss em in


----------



## gnarbiscuits (Oct 10, 2009)

I usually put lighter fluid or gasoline on mine first. It's teh little things that count:thumbsup:


----------



## S.Midd.92 (Nov 18, 2010)

i watched some youtube videos and they all show people putting them in the oven for a minute them putting them on and wearing them for 10 minutes does this sound right?


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

You can try it, just take all the precautions otherwise you'll be looking for new liners/boots pretty quickly. Best would be to take the liner to get heat molded by a decent board shop.


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

S.Midd.92 said:


> i watched some youtube videos and they all show people putting them in the oven for a minute them putting them on and wearing them for 10 minutes does this sound right?


I use the stove. Gas preferably. Set it on high and stick those puppies right on.


----------



## Beatlesfan888 (Jul 8, 2010)

gnarbiscuits said:


> I usually put lighter fluid or gasoline on mine first. It's teh little things that count:thumbsup:


didnt think of that but hes right. you need complete coverage


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

Not all boots are heat moldable.

What boots do you have? If you can heat mold them, do NOT put them in the oven, or use a hair dryer. IIRC the foam needs to be heated to a certain temp to open up.

Just go to your local shop, if they are heat moldable, they should be able to do it for you.


----------



## S.Midd.92 (Nov 18, 2010)

i have 5150 legion boas


----------



## Beatlesfan888 (Jul 8, 2010)

i dont believe those have heat mouldable liners.


----------



## gnarbiscuits (Oct 10, 2009)

After a quick google sweep I don't see any literature that says the liners of your 5150 boots are heat moldable. Just ride them and enjoy your turns man. If they already fit well, you're fine.


----------



## gnarbiscuits (Oct 10, 2009)

Beatlesfan888 said:


> i dont believe those have heat mouldable liners.


beat me to it lol


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

Haven't you guys ever thought of leaving a blowtorch in them for five mins. Works like a charm. They'll mold alright, hell they might even stick to your feet if you did it right.


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

Sorry champ.

Only way to break those bad boys in, is to wear them.


----------



## gnarbiscuits (Oct 10, 2009)

J.Schaef said:


> Sorry champ.
> 
> Only way to break those bad boys in, is to wear them.


2nd that. git r done


----------



## S.Midd.92 (Nov 18, 2010)

Lame. thats what i get for only spending 110 on my boots i guess


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

You spent $110 on 5150 boots? That really sucks.


----------



## S.Midd.92 (Nov 18, 2010)

why?
10char


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Piss in them. Hey - it works for soldiers!

No seriously. There is nothing you can do. Wearing them at home is just gay and won't help anything at all. After riding them for 4 weeks every day, then they will get that Ahhh so nice my boots are teh sex type of feel. 

Basically for you OP, they will be broken in next season and you will then know how broken in boots feel. (And smell) 

/irony


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

S.Midd.92 said:


> i have 5150 legion boas


I don't think you'll want to break these in...pretty much limit how much you wear them. With any regular use they'll be crumbling by the end of the season.


----------



## S.Midd.92 (Nov 18, 2010)

Mine arent the ugly skinny black and blue ones mine are the new black and red ones they feel much stronger than the other ones. they really dont feel much different than the vans or the low end 32s that i tried on


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

Basically I always tell people to spend more on boots than they want.

Better to have comfy feet.

If you can exchange them for something nicer, I would.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Low end brands are very good at making their products feel good when brand new. The difference really comes in when some abuse is put on them.


----------



## S.Midd.92 (Nov 18, 2010)

Ehh oh well. guess ill just buy nice boots next year if these get destroyed not a big deal to me


----------

